# HELP! Dog is starved!



## FairyChiMother (Nov 29, 2010)

My friend came over to my house the other day, and dropped off her Chihuahua, she bought him a few months ago for their kids and the dog hasn't been eating. Anyways... She's dumped him here, and expects me to take care of him, I guess she's just tired of trying to feed him. 
Apparently he is very picky with food, to the point that he'll starve himself.
The vet put him on diet to gain weight and she prescribe him a special canned food, but it seems like he does not like to eat any more another kind of food. 

Anyways... I'll continue feeding him that food- but will I ever be able to feed him other food ever again?
My friend suggested Nutri-Cal to make him eat. And I'll try peanut butter.

Any help?

The vet says its not a medical issue, its mainly because he's stubborn and he does not like the taste of their food.

PS Any name ideas would be great too!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How much does the dog weigh? How old is he? Is he neutered or intact? 

The first thing I would do is to get a clean bill of health from the vet. Parasites, intestinal problems, etc. can cause a dog to be anorexic. Also poor teeth can contribute as the dog has pain when eating. So make sure that the dog is healthy first, then you can tackle the eating problems.

What do you want to feed? Home cooked, raw, kibble, a mix like The Honest Kitchen? Once you decide how you want to feed this dog, then set up a plan.

This dog shouldn't be receiving any treats or extras from the table. I would start with offering 3 SMALL meals a day. Put down the food very casually in a place where the dog feels safe... crate, or a quiet room... not in the midst of a family dinner or a chaotic situation or where there is competition from other dogs or toddlers/small children.

Leave the food down for 15 minutes. If the dog doesn't eat, pick it up. No begging, bribing, pleading. Just be nonchalant. The dog gets nothing but water until the next time you decide it is time to eat (probably 3-4 hours later). Repeat. The dog WILL eat. It will NOT starve itself. Somehow, (if there are no medical problems), this dog has learned that if it doesn't eat it's food, it gets something better. You have to break this cycle.

If the dog is not having trouble with low blood sugars, there's no need to do nutrical. It's not an appetitite stimulant, per say, but a corn syrup gel that helps to keep the dogs blood sugars up if there's a crash. It has its uses, but I don't think this case is one of them. 

Good luck and get back to us with more questions/information and we will help you.


----------



## FairyChiMother (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh thanks your angel!
He's 3. something lbs, he should be around 6. something.
Born June 20th 2010... So he's about 23 weeks old.
And he is intact.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, then. Sounds like he's just a spoiled little guy and needs some tough love and a little retraining. He's still young enough that it shouldn't be a problem. Get him used to eating normally instead of being Mr. Picky and he should grow to be a great little dog. It's just going to take a little effort and sticking to your guns. 

Has he shown any signs of hypoglycemia (low blood sugar)? If so, then the feeding schedule may need to be tweaked. But at 3+ pounds, he should be fine.


----------



## FairyChiMother (Nov 29, 2010)

There is a possibility that he does have hypoglycemia.
Would you like me to PM some pictures?
aha.. maybe if you look at him you can tell something?
His eyes seem foggy, not glassy. But he sure is wobbly on his legs- but that could be just because he's very weak.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Can you post the pics here? Then we could all take a look and add input.

I didn't know he was weak, wobbly and foggy eyed. That puts a different spin on things. That makes me think he is ill and that certainly does change the way I would treat his eating.

Yes, definitely post some pics. 

If you think he's hypoglycemic, get some sugar into him. Pancake syrup, nutrical, whatever you have and then follow up with a protein so his levels stay even. Just sugar will put him in a downward spiral of upping his sugars and then crashing back down. You want them on an even keel and that means doing a protein with the sugar. Most dogs will eat and like chicken baby food, try and get the one with no corn starch, just plain old baby food chicken. Or you can use canned food.

Definitely post some pics and more info if you can so we can help.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

roxi was so picky and she wouldnt eat and woudl stave herself but whem i moved i put her food down in the morning for 30mins and if she didnt eat ill pick it up and make her starve till later and she will eat then, she still is a bit fussy but shes getting there slowly  also i feed her royal canin and she loves it. im sure he wil get there soon just needs some tough love good luck  x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

That poor dog is going to die if doesn't get some food in it, and yes give it some corn syrup, nutrical or something sweet. With him not eating he will go hypoglycemic for sure! I would give him some canned baby meat food, cooked chicken, even the canned chicken, something to get something in his tummy and fatten him up. You can deal with his eating issues later. Ivy was like that and would have died if I didn't search and search for a food she liked. I'm sorry but dogs have prference to certain brands of food. Some on this forums dogs will scarf down some food my dogs turn their noses up to and visa versa


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

FairyChiMother said:


> There is a possibility that he does have hypoglycemia.
> 
> His eyes seem foggy, not glassy. But he sure is wobbly on his legs- but that could be just because he's very weak.


This certainly changes things. Is he still acting wobbly and not focusing his eyes? 

Get some sugar into him and a protein if you can and he may need to get into the vet. These little guys can go downhill in a hurry. If he's that weak from not eating, he may need intensive care with IV's, etc.

Ivy's mom is right - hypoglycemia can be fatal. Treat this as an emergency.


----------



## FairyChiMother (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I just talked to the previous owner.
Here's some new information...

He was sick one month ago, the vet gave him antibiotics and he was much better afterwards. 
He hasn't had the parasites exam yet.
The vet examine him (his teeth included) and said he was in good health, other than his weight.
They think its because everything is so different in Canada (weather) compared to in Mexico that he's been acting so stubborn.


----------



## FairyChiMother (Nov 29, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> This certainly changes things. Is he still acting wobbly and not focusing his eyes?


Thank god I work at home; I think I would probably have a heart attack worrying about him all day!
I gave him some maple syrup and some peanut butter- he didn't like the peanut butter, but I mixed it with the maple syrup and well the spoiled pup loved it.

I also made some brown rice and homemade chicken broth... He didn't like the brown rice much (except for the really mushy parts) but drank up all the broth. I didn't want to give him too much, just it case it his body couldn't handle it.
He's taking a nap now. 
And he stopped wobbling. 
Not too sure about his eyes though (they're closed now)...
Anyways, as soon as he wakes up I'll take him to MY vet, and see what he says.


----------



## FairyChiMother (Nov 29, 2010)

Here are some pictures!
Let me know if it works...
 Feel Better Baby Boy | Facebook

His nails need to be clipped!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Everyones been giving you great advice, just wanted to chime in that it would be a big help in diagnosing/ruling things out if you brought a recent poop of his with you to your vet so they can check it for different parasites, giardia, etc. Hope you get him sorted and on the mend soon, Im anxious to see those pictures.


----------



## FairyChiMother (Nov 29, 2010)

reese and miley said:


> everyones been giving you great advice, just wanted to chime in that it would be a big help in diagnosing/ruling things out if you brought a recent poop of his with you to your vet so they can check it for different parasites, giardia, etc. Hope you get him sorted and on the mend soon, im anxious to see those pictures.



yes, thank you soo much everyone!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

He's 10 days younger than my youngest she's just about 3lb he doesn't look underweight to me but the angles of the pictures don't help as I can't see his rib area or waist

I would definitely get him down the vets and get him wormed.

Can you get some wet ziwipeak?? I've never known a dog dislike it, it's prob the best dog food you can buy and my friends dog ha the same problem and this got him back on track and he gained weight at a nice steady rate.

I would get him checked by the vet also once he gets the all clear and is healthy as no offence but he looks dull and pretty rough to me book him in for a neuter

I hope he gets better


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

It is hard to tell without a side angle. 
Sarah I think hes a bigger frame than your girls, I think I see his ribcage pretty clearly jutting out in one of the pics.
Ask them to clip his nails for you too while youre there, let us know what your vet thinks!


----------



## FairyChiMother (Nov 29, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> I would get him checked by the vet also once he gets the all clear and is healthy as no offence but he looks dull and pretty rough to me book him in for a neuter


I haven't booked a neuter appointment for him yet... I just got him last night!
I want to make sure he's nice and fit for the surgery before I decide to do anything!
Its my other boy that I'm getting neutered in a bit.

Thanks for your concern Daisy!


----------



## FairyChiMother (Nov 29, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> It is hard to tell without a side angle.
> Sarah I think hes a bigger frame than your girls, I think I see his ribcage pretty clearly jutting out in one of the pics.
> Ask them to clip his nails for you too while youre there, let us know what your vet thinks!


Yes. OMG his nails! They've never been cut! :-?


----------



## FairyChiMother (Nov 29, 2010)

He just woke up..
I'm going to try some more food, and take him to the vet.
Take care everyone!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

can you please post a side view and a top view? Those pics are hard to see his tummy?
He is a cutie


----------



## FairyChiMother (Nov 29, 2010)

Went to the vet's.
Checked for parasites, intestinal problems, teeth problems, hypoglycemia... and well he's completely healthy other than his weight.
Vet says he's just "milking me" 
He's making everyone worried out of their minds to get what he wants.
The wobbliness was from not eating, after he ate he was fine.
He was getting Hill's Canine p/d Healthy Advantage from the vet. Honestly, I'm not a fan of wet food- so I just mixed some kibble and some of the Hill's food together and he ate it.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

FairyChiMother said:


> Yes. OMG his nails! They've never been cut! :-?


Let us know how he makes out! Poor little guy, a lot of people dont realize how frequently small dogs need their nails trimmed as often big dogs wear their nails down enough on their own. Ive seen worse, but he will be much more comfortable once theyre trimmed!


----------



## FairyChiMother (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't worry, we got them clipped


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't see any pics?


----------



## FairyChiMother (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't think I'm going to keep him.
As much as I would like too, my sister's dog (which lives with us) hates him!
 I'll see how it goes within the next week, if things don't change I'll have to find him a new home. A dominant pregnant 100 lb Cane Corso vs. an intact underweight male Chihuahua is not the greatest combination.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I hope you can find him a responsible and loving home. Poor little guy!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

TLI said:


> I don't see any pics?


Me neither T. But poor little fella. Makes me wanna cry.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I cant see any pics either.
Anyway i hope he finds a good forever home and stays healthy, bless him.


----------



## ChiConvert (Dec 5, 2010)

Sometimes if you take the kibble and put it on the ground and scatter it around, they'll be more interested in it. It then seems like a treat to them. Also, don't act all nervous at feeding time or they will be turned off - act excited-like you're giving them a treat- so that they become engaged. They might sniff the food a little bit or lick it at first, but keep at it, pick the kibble up and move it around. But like other people said, only make the food available for short periods of time. Eventually, you can move back to using a bowl again when they become used to the food.


----------

